# Did a demo on a LED screen



## theatre4jc (Aug 3, 2010)

So I got to attend a demo of a new LED screen. Oh my goodness if money wasn't an issue!

It was made by a company called Pix2O (by the way I have no association with this company) and the screen is truss mounted in custom trussing from Tyler Truss. Their website shows a video of how quick and easy this thing is to set up.

Here are some pictures/info. The pictures are taken from my iphone 3G so keep that in mind when you see the quality. 

First all the video we saw was run from Quicktime Pro off of a Macbook Pro



The software currently uses the DVI out into a DVI>Ethernet converter. Future software release will be able to use the Ethernet port on the laptop itself for small tradeshow size setups. 


Once converted to Ethernet the signal goes to the switches that live inside the truss. This is the truss rolled down, it works basically like a garage/bay door and rolls up on the drum, all the cables live inside the drum/truss.



The screen can roll/unroll live


The screen is mounted inside a custom made truss from Tyler Truss and the towers you see are just for this demo. This can be installed into any industry standard truss system. This picture shows the screen set for indoor intensity.


Same video image, from slightly farther back and on the outdoor intensity setting.


These videos were shot with a cheap point and shoot digital picture camera in video mode in a guys yard. They looked AMAZING, from a normal viewing distance that is.


They showed us how easy it is to take a blade out of the system 


Four screws on each side hold the blade on


It was very rugged and light weight. Fully waterproof and submersible. The screen can be walked on as is but they recommended putting plexiglass on top of it to protect the LEDs from high-heels. Also the blades can be mounted to almost any surface and can be used as lighting instruments. They can be controlled through any media server and there are plans to have them be directly DMX controllable in the future. The system is DC powered and can run, if I remember correctly, for 8 hours on 3 car batteries. The AC/DC converter can live in the truss or mounted in a ground based distro. 

It was quite an impressive system and can be installed in a quarter of the time of any other video wall I've ever worked with. The screen can be up to 8M wide but a second 8M screen can be configured side by side to give a giant 16M screen. They can be pretty tall as well up to 13M. The one in these pictures was 5M wide and I forget exactly how tall but he said the retail price for this size screen was $160,000. Expected rental price would be $500 per sq Meter per week with the largest screen being 21 sq Meters. The system does not have to come on the truss/drum but can be sold on frames or as individual pieces as well as custom made for any size and room. 

Just thought I'd share what I got to play with today.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 3, 2010)

David,

Thanks for sharing. I think this is a great way for us to all learn about great new opportunities in video display. I can see this technology becoming easily adapted to outdoor venues as permanent installs.


----------



## theatre4jc (Aug 3, 2010)

I totally didn't think of that. You know how meeting rooms in conference centers have drop down screens and projectors at the push of a button. This could virtually be the same thing for an amphitheater. To bad I'm not a sells rep...that would be a nice item for the major venues...


----------

